# Just Crusing and a Snoozing!



## Blujackpot (May 10, 2013)

Brrrrrrr Woof Woof as my Serbian Husky says...and yes she is Serbian just like me! There's No Siberian in her. Her name is Madamoiselle Blu AngelDawg. She just wanted to say Hey. So..... Hey!!:rockon:


----------

